
DeepSORT: Deep Learning to Track Custom Objects in a Video - ole_gooner
https://nanonets.com/blog/object-tracking-deepsort/
======
ole_gooner
Object Detection has seen several recent developments and reached a wide
audience but a very important and not widely known extension of the OD is its
applications in Object Tracking. This blog explains the theory and challenges
in object tracking, how to use pre-trained object detection models to identify
and count unique objects and track their trajectories over several frames
using the DeepSORT algorithm

